# Anybody here like the Namiki Vanishing Point/Pilot Capless?



## Rich K. (May 17, 2011)

I have one in fine point, blue lacquer with gold trim. It's my favorite modern pen (my favorite antique is a Parker Duofold Jr. black-and-pearl from the late 1920's/early 1930's). Convenience of a ballpoint with the smooth writing of a fountain pen. Call me old-fashioned, but I use fountain pens and pocket watches exclusively.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I have one of the older versions and enjoy it as well. I did buy a second nib in medium as I found the fine to be too fine for my tastes. Great FP!

Dan


----------



## Rich K. (May 17, 2011)

Funny - mine came with a medium nib, and I switched to the fine point because the medium is too wide!


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

When I used to write letters, I would go with a fine as it would conserve ink. But now I use them for work, literally transcribing what people are telling me, sometimes in less than great conditions (like dust blowing on the paper). So I went to a medium as you can use it at much different angles and it is harder to starve if your hand is flying across the page. 

Speaking of fine, I really do like my Namiki Falcon in fine. Requires a little care in getting a proper angle, but a wonderful pen overall! My Falcon in medium has to be close to one of my favorite pens. It will write under almost any circumstance and is sooo smooth. Namiki does a fine job!

Dan


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I have one of the old versions of about 20 years ago. I purchased a medium nib figuring that a medium Japan nib = fine European nib. Wrong; should have gotten the fine.

I like mine ok; nothing too great, except the convenience. I haven't used it much.

heb


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought one 7-8 years ago and for some reason sold it maybe two years ago and I really regret it. Want to buy another.


----------



## original_chronokid (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, I have an older black one with Fine nib and it's one of my favorite "writers"... that and just about any Parker 51! I just wish the Pilot/Namiki was a color instead of black, but I can live with it!


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

They are actually pretty handy, although the ink capacity is quite small.

I had a nib done to XXXXF super fine and using that, the ink lasts pretty well!


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Just got mine, left a bunch of pics here:
Quick Look: Namiki Vanishing Point in Blue Carbonesque | The Pretense of Knowledge


----------



## Lil' Foo (Aug 21, 2011)

I do!

Here is the original Namiki Vanashing Point...

Notice that it has facets along the barrel and the capless end is shaped more like the nose of a shark
versus the more rounded shape of the current generation Vanashing Points.




























.


----------



## crocker7 (Mar 14, 2011)

Totally into my vanishing point!


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

My blue Carbonesque is one of my favorite fountain pens. Convenient, writes smoothly and the position of the pocket clip almost guarantees that you hold it in the correct position. I do wish it held more ink, though.


----------



## FLJeepGuy (May 20, 2011)

I have two, one is an older model with the faceted barrel and narrow clip and one is a current model blue carbonesque. I have nibs in F, B, and FI, but as someone said above, the ink capacity is a bit low, so the broad nib really goes through it quickly. As far as the barrels go, I find the older model much more comfortable to write with. It's lighter, thinner, and the narrower clip design keeps it out of the way better. I do like the finish on the new one better though.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

My vanishing point has been my favorite daily writer since I purchased it about 2 years ago. Goes with me to the office daily. I use it quite extensively.
Favorite ink with that pen has been Waterman Florida blue. Very smooth.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Just got me the matte black LE VP version with a medium nib, and I must say I am delighted. Just to keep on a theme, I loaded it with Noodler's Bulletproof Black and have been writing up a storm. It is a fine writer. Good job Namiki!


----------



## RichieP (Aug 26, 2010)

I got a V.P. a few years ago, and it's great! It got more use than any other of my fountain pens until....
...I just upgraded to a Capless Fermo a couple weeks ago. All I can say about the Fermo is WOW! It has the same terrific nib as the previous model V.P. but IMO it is much better looking (I always thought the pusher on the V.P. looked freakishly long). When I ordered the pen, I _thought_ I was just getting it for the looks, but once I had it in my hand, it blew my expectations out of the water. The feel of the pen is much improved, as the girth is slightly less than the V.P. and, more importantly, it is more straight along the length of the pen rather than bulging in the middle like the V.P. Plus, the twist mechanism is a hundred times quieter than the push clicker of the V.P. (I used to be reluctant to click my V.P. in a classroom or library; there's no such concern with the Fermo).
O.k. it looks like I found much more than just "wow" to say about the Fermo, but that's only because it's all true. If you like your V.P. then run - don't walk - to your favorite pen seller and get yourself a Fermo immediately!


----------



## buffalowings (Dec 16, 2011)

I wish I didn't lose my pilot VP a couple years back, a decent writer to my memory, kinda hefty but the retractable gizmo was cool. ah those were the days


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

I have one of a more recent vintage with the fine nib. The interchangeability of nibs is a nice touch, as is the easy cleaning. But one thing that gets me is the placement of the clip - it makes the pen slightly inconvenient. But it's a small complaint. The VPs are super practical, priced fairly, and perform well - just like most of my Pilots and Namikis.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

I love mine! I almost wish all my FPs could click


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

I love the click convenience, but other than that they are heavy, hold little ink for such a big pen, and you have to hold it by the clip, which is a bit awkward.

The easily exchangeable nib mechanisms used to be very well priced so you could experiment with different sizes and grinds, but now they are expensive so that advantage is gone.

Still, an iconic pen and well worth the investment.


----------



## dchang81 (Aug 9, 2015)

I had the mandarin LE that I sadly lost. Price to me is not bad for a gold nib, would love it if they did a non raden urushi version.


----------



## hrant (Jun 21, 2015)

I have two of them - the vintage, faceted ones. Very convenient to use and the vintage pens have a thinner cross-section making them easier to handle. I'm not a fan of the newer thicker pens.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

I’ve had several over the course of couple decades. I bought the first because it seemed so convenient, the perfect pen for use on the go. However, i’ve gradually come to dislike these pens. The first issue is the weight; these are fairly heavy pens. Second, the trap door is complex with many points of failure. I’ve had a couple malfunction. The real killer is that the tiny nib and feed clog easily. If i edit with the pen using red ink, i’ll have to pull the nib and clean the feed. Even if i do, the pen will probably start skipping before emptying a cartridge. I could stick to blue inks, but then due to its weight, this pen isn’t really suited to anything but editing/correcting where i’d prefer to use reds.


----------



## Sfroma (Oct 28, 2019)

Best pen for writing intermittently, like when taking notes. I have many fountain pens, but if you go.stop.go, it’s the best one At ensuring you don’t have dry starts, missing words. It’s my go-to for meetings.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I own over a dozen Vanishing Point fountain pens in various nib sizes. I’ve used a few of them and they’re excellent writers. I like the clicky part and the fact that you can use it like a pen.


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

Georgewg said:


> I own over a dozen Vanishing Point fountain pens in various nib sizes. I've used a few of them and they're excellent writers. I like the clicky part and the fact that you can use it like a pen.


Have to be careful, though. I had them do one up for me in an XXXF nib (I prefer fine nibs) and that little guy drew blood at its first opportunity! Lovely writer though. Plus the ink capacity on those is smaller than most so the very fine nib extends the time between refills.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

wspohn said:


> Have to be careful, though. I had them do one up for me in an XXXF nib (I prefer fine nibs) and that little guy drew blood at its first opportunity! Lovely writer though. Plus the ink capacity on those is smaller than most so the very fine nib extends the time between refills.


The XF nib is my favorite writer. I'm able to write very small letters and also have long periods of writing without having to refill it.


----------

